# Wozu ist der Schutzleiter da ?



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo
Neulich antwortete ich einer Frau, die eine Frage zum Sinn des Schutzleiters stellte.
Ich versuchte, diese Frage einem Nichtfachmann (Laien)
verständlich zu beantworten.
--------------------------------------------
Sie schrieb:
ZITAT
: Kann mir jemand erklären wozu eigentlich der SChutzleiter da is? 
- DAs ist ja genau genommen einfach eine Verbindung vom Schutzkontakt 
der z.B. Steckdose in die Erde nach draussen. 
Warum lößt denn der FI dann aus wenn er mit der Phase zusammen kommt?? - 
Der Strom wird ja nicht weniger sondern liegt am Ende des PEs im GArten an !
--------------------------------------------

Hallo Mika

Im Prinzip hast du ja schon die richtigen Aussagen ansatzweise selbst getroffen.

An alle anderen im Forum !
Bitte, prügelt mich jetzt nicht, ich versuche jetzt mal den Sachverhalt so zu formulieren, 
daß ein Laie nachvollziehen kann, wie eine Fehlerstromschaltung funktioniert.

Wenn irgendein Gerät mit Metallkörper, wie die Stehlampe, der Herd, der Toaster, 
die Waschmaschine oder der Trockner, defekt ist, kann es sein, 
daß du dir an dessen Metallgehäuse mächtig einen fängst, 
also einen Stromschlag erleidest.
Auf die Gefahren eines Stromschlages, er kann tödlich sein, will ich hier mal nicht eingehen.
Aber, es sind Vorkehrungen vorgeschrieben, die wirksam verhindern sollen, 
daß du am Strom hängenbleibst.
Und jetzt kommt deine Erde, also der Schutzleiter ins Spiel.
Alle Geräte mit einem Metallgehäuse werden mit ihm verbunden.
Jetzt fließt der (Fehler) Strom nicht mehr über deinen Körper und von dort aus weiter zur Erde, 
sondern wird direkt zur Erde abgeleitet. das verhindert einen Stromschlag, 
zumindest aber wird der Stromschlag nicht mehr so stark sein. (Maximal 1/2 Netzspannung)
Aber, das ist noch nicht sicher genug, denn es ist nicht unbedingt zu erwarten, 
daß jetzt durch die Sicherung der defekte Stromkreis auch wirklich vom Netz getrennt wird.
Dies kann wirklich sicher nur ein Fehlerstromschutzschalter, auch FI genannt garantieren.
Zum Prinzip:
Jeder 220 V Verbraucher wird an zwei Drähten mit Strom versorgt. Es fließt über den Außenleiter (Phase) 
und über den Verbraucher die gleiche Stromstärke, wie sie über den Neutralleiter auch zurückfließt.
Ein Fehlerstromschutzschalter ist ein Summenstromwandler, er überwacht, 
ob auch wirklich so viel Strom zurückfließt, wie in den Verbraucher reinkommt.
Wenn ein Gerät jetzt einen Erdschluß hat, so fließt ein Teil des Stromes 
an dem Fehlerstromschutzschalter vorbei zur Erde ab.
Das Verhältnis stimmt nicht mehr.
Jetzt schaltet der FI sofort aus und schütz dich sicher vor einem Stromschlag.

Ich hoffe, daß ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe, wenn du nicht verstanden hast, 
was ich geschrieben habe, oder weitere Fragen hast, so frag bitte noch mal an.


----------



## willi (19 Juni 2003)

Was passiert, wenn meine Waschmaschine einen Fehlerstrom hat, z.B. die
Heizung hat ein Isolationsfehler.
Es fließen über das Gehäuse ein Fehlerstrom, je nach Heizung, 10A.
Bin ich in einem EVU-Gebiet mit TN-Netz, sind die Nullungsbedingungen gegeben. Das heißt in einem Fehlerfall kann nicht die halbe Netzspannung anliegen. Wenn kein Fi-Schalter im Sromkreis sitzt, fällt auch der Leitungsschutzschalter nicht.  Der Strom im Schutzleiter ist gleich "Null".
Auch ein Fi-Schalter ist kein 100%iger Schutz.
Auch dieses Bauteil kann einmal def. sein und nicht auslösen.
Dann wird es gefährlich, weil dann eine sehr hohe Spannung am Gehäuse ansteht.
Sehe ich das richtig?

gruß
willi


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Einspruch, euer Ehren .............. 

Die Zuleitung zum defekten Verbraucher besteht aus L, N, PE. 
Bei einem Erdschluß wird der Fehlerstrom über den L und dem PE, beide mit dem gleichem Querschnitt und gleicher Länge fließen. 
Dabei ist es unerheblich, daß erst ab der ZÄTA/Unterverteilung der Null und die Erde getrennt geführt werden.

Das heißt mit anderen Worten, der defekte Verbraucher liegt genau in der Mitte der (Fehler) Stromschleife. Berechne jetzt die Widerstände, und betrachte die Spannungen, die am L und PE abfallen.

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Schutzorgan den defekten Stromkreis unterbrochen hat, liegt max. die 1/2 Netzspannung am Gerät an. 

Ich glaube nicht, daß nur überempfindliche Personen diesen erlittenen Stromschlag, und sei er auch nur sehr kurz, als schmerzhaft empfinden.


----------



## willi (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Josef,
bei meinem beschriebenen Fehler übernimmt der Schutzleiter die Nulleiter-Funktion. Sind die Nullungsbedingungen gegeben, hat der Schutzleiter das 
gleiche Potential wie der Neutralleiter.
Wenn es so ist wie Du es sagst, müßte ich auch an den Neutralleiter in dieser Anlage eine geschmiert kriegen.
Wie gesagt, der Automat löst bei 10A Fehlerstrom nicht aus.
Die halbe Netzspannung würde ich gerne Messen, nur wo ist das Gegenpotential zum Schutzleiter?

gruß
willi


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Willi

Als Gegenpotential zum Messen kannst du eine Wasserleitung, uder die Potential-Ausgleichschine benutzen.
Aber sei bitte vorsichtig, das gleichzeitige Berühren dieses Gegenpotienales und des defekten Gerätes ist gefährlich.

Wenn du dir aber mal den Weg des Erdschlußstromes und sei es auch nur von der Verteilung bis zum defektem Verbraucher chematisch ins Gedächtniss rufst, oder aufmalst, so wird es dir nicht schwer fallen, meine Aussage rechnerisch nachzuvollziehen.

Nimm doch einfach mal folgende Werte an.
Der einfache Weg von der Verteilung zum defektem Verbraucher, 1,5mm2 Kupfer hat einen Leitungswiderstand von 2 Ohm
Folglich hat der Schutzleiter , der die gleiche Länge hat, ebenfalls 2 Ohm.
Weiter nehmen wir einen vollkommenden Körperschluß an.
Der defekte Verbraucher liegt also in der Mitte der Fehlerstromschleife
Nun berechne mal die Spannungen, die an dem Außenleiter und dem
Schutzleiter abfallen.


----------



## willi (19 Juni 2003)

Ich erwecke wohl den Eindruck als wenn ich nerve,
aber klar ist die Sache für mich noch nicht.
Wenn der Schutzleiter am Gerät fehlt oder unterbrochen ist, 
dann habe ich einen Fall von einem Spannungsteiler.
Dann kann ich auch die Teilspannung und den Teilstrom berechnen.
Ist das Gerät voll geerdet, bei einem Fehlerstrom, ich nehme mal wieder 
10A, ist die Spannung am Erder doch, nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz,
U = I X R =(10X2) 20 Volt.
Siehst Du, und das irritiert mich.
Habe ich z.B eine Zuleitung von 20m 1,5qmm ist der Widerstand ca 0,24Ohm. Berechne ich nun die Spannung, komme ich bei einem satten Körperschluß auf 3,84 Volt.Bei zwei Ohm Wid. kommen wir auf fast 170m Leitung.
Bei dieser Länge kann und darf ich nicht mit 16 A absichern.
 Dann hätten wir natürlich eine Berührungsspannung von 32 Volt.

Stimmt meine Aussage oder mache ich etwas total verkehrt?

gruß
willi


----------



## Zottel (20 Juni 2003)

Du darfst nicht mit 10 A rechnen. In den Millisekunden bis zum Auslösen der Sicherung fließen weitaus höhere Ströme. Wenn man den Widerstand der Zuleitungen bis zur Verteilung vernachlässigt, bleiben dort 230V anstehen. (Dass das in der Praxis nicht ganz so ist, hast Du sicher schon beobachtet, z.B. wenn während des Durchbrennens einer Glühbirne andere Lampen im Haus kurz dunkler werden).
Unter der Annahme dass die Spannung dort 230V beträgt und Deine Zuleitung 0,24 Ohm hat, wäre der Strom 230/(0,24+0,24) also ca 460A!
Dann würde auch die halbe Spannung am Gehäuse liegen.
In der Praxis tragen jedoch alle Zuleitungen und die Streuinduktivität des letzten Transformators dazu bei, dass die tatsächlichen Werte darunter bleiben.
Zum Auslösen der Sicherung bedarf es einer gewissen Strom*Strom*Zeit-Fläche (Schmelzsicherung/Wärmeleistung) oder Strom*Zeit-Fläche (Automat/mechanische Trägheit).
Daher hängen Spitzenstrom und Spannung noch vom Kurzschluss-Augenblick innerhalb des Verlaufs der Netzspannung ab..
Wer Lust hat, nehme ein Speicheroszilloskop und ein Pfund Schmelzsicherungen.


----------



## willi (20 Juni 2003)

Hallo Josef, Hallo Zottel,
ich muß eine ganze Bretterladung vor dem Kopf gehabt haben.
Klar, es muß ja die halbe Netzspannung am PE anliegen. Es handelt sich ja um zwei Rückleiter in diesem Fall.
460A ist auch klar. und dann läßt sich auch ganz leicht ausrechnen was 
passiert, wenn im ungünstigsten Fall, meine Hand die Masch. berührt und mein nackter Fuß auf die Wasserleitung steht.

Möchte mich hiermit bei euch bedanken.

gruß
willi


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2004)

*Sprachlos*

So willst du die 460A ableiten?


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Ihr habt noch einen Denkfehler gemacht.

Wenn der FI schalter funktioniert, und die Waschmaschine weder durch einen Schutzleiter, noch durch die Wasserleitung geerdet ist und auf Gummifüßen steht, würde der FI Schalter sofort auslösen, wenn Willi sie berührt, und ein Ableitstrom durch seinen Körper fließt. Sicherlich würde Willi mächtig einen geflattert bekommen, -hat er auch verdient, wenn er den SL nicht in Ordnung hält, aber da der eigentlich tötliche Strom nur für Millisekunden ansteht, kommt es nicht zur lange genug zu den zum Tode führenden Verkrampfungen der Herzmuskulatur.

Ganz nebenbei solltet Ihr sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn ihr zum Messen den Nulleiter unterbrecht. Falls ein eingeschalteter Verbraucher hinter der Trennstelle ist, steht an dem Rückleiter die volle Netzspannung an, solange kein Strom fließt. 

Limbo


----------



## Zottel (25 Oktober 2004)

Normalerweise sind die Waschmaschinen halt geerdet. Für alle Überlegungen jenseits des Normalfalls helfen am besten Ersatzschaldbilder, die die Situation adäquat widergeben.


----------



## Limbo (26 Oktober 2004)

Natürlich sind normalerweise Waschmaschinen geerdet. Es steht auch Niemand morgens auf, und nimmt sich vor, einen Unfall zu haben.

Unfälle sind das Resultat einer Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände.

Ich habe mir eine zweipolige Verlängerung gebaut, um mein Scope oder meinen Lötkolben bei Bedarf massefrei zu bekommen. Dieses Kabel halte ich normalerweise mit meinen Geräten unter Verschluß.
Würde nun meine Frau das Kabel benutzen, weil die Waschmaschinensteckdose defekt ist, und damit Strom aus einer anderen Dose holen würde, wäre der SL getrennt.
Hätte nun unser Opa sein Gartenmesser in der Hose vergessen, die meine Frau mitwäscht, und das Messer würde die Gummidichtung der Maschine beschädigen, könnte Wasser auf die Anschlüsse der Laugenpumpe fließen. Dieses Wasser würde dann das Gehäuse unter Spannung setzen. 
So geschehen Unfälle.

Natürlich habe ich das Massefrei-Kabel nur 30cm lang gemacht, und sichtbar 2-adriges Kabel verwendet. 
Der "Messer in der Waschmaschinendichtung Zufall" ist aber in meiner Familie schon 2x vorgekommen. 

Mit Ersatzschaltbildern kann man solche Unfälle nachvollziehen, oder Möglichkeiten abschätzen.

Wer an der Zählertafel im Keller bei Schaltarbeiten den versehentlich den Null trennt, und ihm dann die Leuchtstofflampen zerbersten und auf den Kopf fallen, der macht vorher kein Ersatzschaltbild, um zu erkennen, dass die Leuchtstofflampen plötzlich 400V bekommen. 

Genauso sicher, wie Dein Handy immer im ungünstigsten Moment klingelt, hast Du die Reifenpanne genau dort, wo die dicksten Hundehaufen liegen. Du kannst noch so aufpassen, dass Du nicht hineintrittst, spätestens, wenn Du das Werkzeug einpackst, stehst Du in der weichen Masse.

Limbo


----------

